# TTOC Comittee 2013



## TT Owners Club

The TTOC Committee for the next year is

Chairman Nick Goodall 
Vice Chairman Andy Stevenson
Club Secretary Sara Burney
Membership Sec Andrew Abrahams
Treasurer Peter Hope
Events Sec Mal Watson
Editor Trevor Jones


----------



## glslang

Well done all! Enjoy EvenTT13.


----------



## Gazzer

Hahn managed to get rid of the opposition then completely?


----------



## MonTheFish

the members have spoken Gaz. Simple as that.


----------



## Gazzer

MonTheFish said:


> the members have spoken Gaz. Simple as that.


Ok bud enough sai


----------



## Stueyturn

Well done to all 

Have a great day tomorrow!


----------



## bigsyd

Well done to all just the result and positions I voted for and tbh best people for the club, now no back stabbing n bitching it was the MEMBERS who put this team in so let's have closure on it, and to the people who did not get in or lost standing...get over it

Just a personal well done to Andy [smiley=cheers.gif] top bloke and well deserving of the position [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## wja96

bigsyd said:


> Well done to all just the result and positions I voted for and tbh best people for the club, now no back stabbing n bitching it was the MEMBERS who put this team in so let's have closure on it, and to the people who did not get in or lost standing...get over it
> 
> Just a personal well done to Andy [smiley=cheers.gif] top bloke and well deserving of the position [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


+1.

The club will be a lot stronger if those who didn't get elected support the club and help out. Or if they can't then they need to let it rest now, and go with our thanks for all the hard work.

I do think it's for the best. The new (old) committee have proposed something different and they need time to make it work. This time next year we'll see how successful they've been. I am very glad that they have been given the opportunity to keep the club moving forward though.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

The ultimate winner here is democracy - the people get the committee they wanted. Let's hope they serve us well.

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Well done to the new committee.

Looking forward to a good 2013

Phil


----------



## robokn

Well done peep's as has been said so succinctly by Walter I hope the whinging now stops and those that didn't get elected support those that did


----------



## blackers

Congratulations to all, I am with Syd, just the result and positions I voted for and the best people for the club.

Well done [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Congratulations to all and enjoy the EvenTT


----------



## TT Law

Congratulations to those who have been elected.

From a personal perspective it's obviously disappointing not to get elected but I accept what the membership have said and wish Sara all the best in the role.

I had been on the committee for 8 years and enjoyed my time on it and making a contribution to the running of the club. I remain proud of our achievements and in particular our award winning National Events.

I wish the new committee well going forward and hope that lessons have been learned and the spirit of transparency and openness continues. As others have said it is time to pull together now and unite. Their is much to do and another magazine is due in the next 4 weeks so it will be a busy time.

I hope those going to Gaydon today enjoy the day.

Best Regards

Steve


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

@Bartsimpson
Our current government was voted in democratically and look at the pile of shit that is! Just another bunch of self serving egos there :lol:

Good luck to all and commiserations to those that put themselves up for posts and didn't get enough votes.


----------



## jamman

TT Law said:


> Congratulations to those who have been elected.
> 
> From a personal perspective it's obviously disappointing not to get elected but I accept what the membership have said and wish Sara all the best in the role.
> 
> I had been on the committee for 8 years and enjoyed my time on it and making a contribution to the running of the club. I remain proud of our achievements and in particular our award winning National Events.
> 
> I wish the new committee well going forward and hope that lessons have been learned and the spirit of transparency and openness continues. As others have said it is time to pull together now and unite. Their is much to do and another magazine is due in the next 4 weeks so it will be a busy time.
> 
> I hope those going to Gaydon today enjoy the day.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Steve


Well put Steve have you considered filling a vacant roll at all ?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Congratulations to all


----------



## John-H

TT Law said:


> Congratulations to those who have been elected.
> 
> From a personal perspective it's obviously disappointing not to get elected but I accept what the membership have said and wish Sara all the best in the role.
> 
> I had been on the committee for 8 years and enjoyed my time on it and making a contribution to the running of the club. I remain proud of our achievements and in particular our award winning National Events.
> 
> I wish the new committee well going forward and hope that lessons have been learned and the spirit of transparency and openness continues. As others have said it is time to pull together now and unite. Their is much to do and another magazine is due in the next 4 weeks so it will be a busy time.
> 
> I hope those going to Gaydon today enjoy the day.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Steve


I echo what Dani and Steve have said. It's a good principal to stand for what you believe is right but at the end of the day if not enough members agree with you then they will will vote accordingly and should satisfy themselves with a different result.

Thanks to all those who voted for me. It was very close with the editor role (49/43) and good luck to Trev in taking over the role. It's a lot of hard work keeping to the production schedule and filling in the gaps to meet deadlines but it's been very rewarding over the past five years and 20 issues providing and building upon what first impreesed me about the club - the quality of its club magazine.

Thanks to members for all the support over the years even If I did chase you hard for your input for articles and photographs. Thanks also to my proof reading team who have worked tirelessley with me to maintain a high standard. Last but not least; thanks to Richard my designer whose experience and knowedge in auto publishing has kept our standards high and kept us out of trouble.

All the best,
John
(P.S. Im not going anywhere but it sounds like I am :lol: )


----------



## blackers

John-H said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to those who have been elected.
> 
> From a personal perspective it's obviously disappointing not to get elected but I accept what the membership have said and wish Sara all the best in the role.
> 
> I had been on the committee for 8 years and enjoyed my time on it and making a contribution to the running of the club. I remain proud of our achievements and in particular our award winning National Events.
> 
> I wish the new committee well going forward and hope that lessons have been learned and the spirit of transparency and openness continues. As others have said it is time to pull together now and unite. Their is much to do and another magazine is due in the next 4 weeks so it will be a busy time.
> 
> I hope those going to Gaydon today enjoy the day.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> I echo what Dani and Steve have said. It's a good principal to stand for what you believe is right but at the end of the day if not enough members agree with you then they will will vote accordingly and should satisfy themselves with a different result.
> 
> Thanks to all those who voted for me. It was very close with the editor role (49/43) and good luck to Trev in taking over the role. It's a lot of hard work keeping to the production schedule and filling in the gaps to meet deadlines but it's been very rewarding over the past five years and 20 issues providing and building upon what first impreesed me about the club - the quality of its club magazine.
> 
> Thanks to members for all the support over the years even If I did chase you hard for your input for articles and photographs. Thanks also to my proof reading team who have worked tirelessley with me to maintain a high standard. Last but not least; thanks to Richard my designer whose experience and knowedge in auto publishing has kept our standards high and kept us out of trouble.
> 
> All the best,
> John
> (P.S. Im not going anywhere but it sounds like I am :lol: )
Click to expand...

Afternoon Steve & John,

In view of the results your posts are very positive and I appreciate them. I hope you both continue to be active in the club.

Best wishes
James


----------



## Skipton01

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The ultimate winner here is democracy


Probably best defined as everybody gets what nobody wants.


----------



## jamman

Skipton01 said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ultimate winner here is democracy
> 
> 
> 
> Probably best defined as everybody gets what nobody wants.
Click to expand...

Here we go :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

Again


----------



## davelincs

Congratulations to those who were re-elected, and the new members voted on to the committee


----------



## barton TT

davelincs said:


> Congratulations to those who were re-elected, and the new members voted on to the committee


Looked around for you Dave at EvenTT13 guess you couldn't make it this year catch up with you soon.


----------



## davelincs

barton TT said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to those who were re-elected, and the new members voted on to the committee
> 
> 
> 
> Looked around for you Dave at EvenTT13 guess you couldn't make it this year catch up with you soon.
Click to expand...

Hi Ian, I am working at present, could not get anytime off, will be attending audis in the park though, see you there if you are going


----------



## richardaudi0

Thanks John for your kind words.
It's been a great and enjoyable pleasure working with you over the past five years - a true gentleman with exceptionally high standards. You've set a level that will be hard to follow, especially for a non-professional journalist, but I wish the new editor and the club all the best for the future.


----------



## les

richardaudi0 said:


> Thanks John for your kind words.
> It's been a great and enjoyable pleasure working with you over the past five years - a true gentleman with exceptionally high standards. You've set a level that will be hard to follow, especially for a non-professional journalist, but I wish the new editor and the club all the best for the future.


+1 and the new editor has a lot to live up to. 
Producing one mag is one thing continuing to produce a high quality mag time and time again is another and it often does not get any easier. Good luck to the new ed I hope you get the support you deserve with articles etc in the months to come.


----------

